# Oak wainscott



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

This is my place. We are getting some new furniture this weekend, so I had to haul butt to get the painting all done ahead of time. We had a floor leak and pulled all the hardwood and carpet in favor of this new wood look ceramic tile. It rained pretty good in SoCal, so I brought my helpers to prep, sand, and mask for me as I sprayed it out.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm not ready to continue the color into the hallway, hence the old samples up. Here are some overhead shots.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow. Nice spot! Business must be good! Is that like a home made AAA your using there? Looks fantastic.


----------



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

MikeCalifornia said:


> This is my place. We are getting some new furniture this weekend, so I had to haul butt to get the painting all done ahead of time. We had a floor leak and pulled all the hardwood and carpet in favor of this new wood look ceramic tile. It rained pretty good in SoCal, so I brought my helpers to prep, sand, and mask for me as I sprayed it out.
> View attachment 111331
> View attachment 111332
> View attachment 111333
> View attachment 111334


That looks really good. What products did you use and is that an old Wagner diaphragm pump pictured?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Yea, pretty much a homemade AAA. Its just an ED655 with a compressor, hooked to a G15. 310 flat tip. The primer is BIN, one coat over the new base and on the heavily sanded seams. Then a full coat over all. The finish is Dunn Edwards Aristoshield, acrylic/alkyd with poly, lowsheen finish like a satin. Really happy with the finish.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Weird little half wall connected to that column. I'm surprised you didn't rip those half walls out and open up the space.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Sweet spot! How do you like that orange tape? Stay put and come off clean? Haven't used it yet but have been seeing more of it around here lately.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Masterwork said:


> Weird little half wall connected to that column. I'm surprised you didn't rip those half walls out and open up the space.


There is a metal post that goes up to hold the catwalk up, it cannot be removed.



fromthenorthwest said:


> Sweet spot! How do you like that orange tape? Stay put and come off clean? Haven't used it yet but have been seeing more of it around here lately.


Its our goto for everything. But we used blue frog tape for all the taping around the spray trim areas for clean lines, although I had to touch-up with a small brush because nothing is super clean and straight.


----------



## ConroePainting (Dec 2, 2020)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Yea, pretty much a homemade AAA. Its just an ED655 with a compressor, hooked to a G15. 310 flat tip. The primer is BIN, one coat over the new base and on the heavily sanded seams. Then a full coat over all. The finish is Dunn Edwards Aristoshield, acrylic/alkyd with poly, lowsheen finish like a satin. Really happy with the finish.


The house looks amazing!! 

Do you have a tutorial for setting up the ED655 with the compressor plus G15, and getting it dialed in?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Maybe I will need to make a youtube video. Its not that hard really. I just use 25' airless hose, tape it to 25' light air line, then use quick disconnect fitting at the gun. Any compressor will work, the bigger the less it will have to work, you are really only at 25psi. Then its like spraying with any airless. I prefer this over the straight airless, even though it is cumbersome to haul all the stuff around. 

Two things to me are key. 1.G15 is a super easy gun to use and extremely accurate, ie no plugs The little mushroom filter that goes between the hose and gun pulls everything from entering the gun. Then you can order these super small tip gaskets with wire mesh that help even more. I can't say that I have had a real plug yet. Now the tips are expensive, about $100 each, but I have found them on ebay new, or online for less. So you are talking about a system far better than just an airless with an FFLP tip on it. The output feels the same as airless so you still have to work quick, unlike HVLP which is super slow pace. 2. I can't say enough about the ED655. Super easy pump to use, use less material to get to the gun, as you pour it into the hopper which is directly over the intake. On the airless you will have to have enough material to cover to intake tube screen. Cleaning is a breeze, use far less thinner or water. The diaphram is constantly fluttering when on, so material is always being driven to the gun. This makes each trigger pull super consistant, and you have the two stage air, slight trigger releases air out of the gun, then a little bit more pull the material releases.

There are obviously some nice units from Titan, Graco, and CA Technologies that are all in one but they are more expensive than what I put together myself.


----------



## lovasnj (May 23, 2015)

Do you definitely see an improvement over using ED655 alone? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

lovasnj said:


> Do you definitely see an improvement over using ED655 alone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Air assist won't make a nicer finish than airless, but you get waaaaay more control. That makes it easier to get a nice finish.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

lovasnj said:


> Do you definitely see an improvement over using ED655 alone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure!! You are using much less pressure. Without the air connected the pattern is not quite there, but with connected air it comes out sweet.


----------

